# How to fix my Tivo Edge since Tivo won't do it?



## tlwizard (Jan 11, 2004)

Among a myriad of Tivo products that I own, I had a new TiVo Bolt Vox 3TB with lifetime service that ended up dying. One day, it said there was a serious issue it would need to correct, and it simply stayed on that screen, with a bunch of lights lit up.

I called TiVo, and they said that it was a hard drive failure and unfortunately a common issue, and they were going to send me a refurbished TiVo Edge as a replacement! I thought that was awesome.

However, within a few months of getting the TiVo Edge, the same exact thing happened. I called TiVo back, said the same thing just happened, and they told me that there was nothing to be done: these things happen with refurbished products, I was outside of their 30 or 60 day (depending on which rep I spoke to) warranty on refurbished products, and that they would be happy to transfer me to sales to buy a brand new one that wouldn't have issues.

It was pretty close to one of the worst customer service experiences I've ever had in my life.

And as a result, my 20+ years of being a TiVo customer has now come to an end.

So now I'm trying to figure out how to fix the Tivo myself. My assumption is I could get a new hard drive, try to format it with an existing TiVo Edge image, but I'm not finding any guides online to do so. (I've seen guides on Weaknees about adding an external drive, but nothing about replacing the internal one.) Wondering if anyone here has any experience with doing this or could point me in the right direction to get the TiVo back up and running.

Thanks!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Open box, remove old drive, place new drive from the approved list in the machine and it will format it from flashrom


----------



## crobjones2 (Jul 17, 2021)

tlwizard said:


> It was pretty close to one of the worst customer service experiences I've ever had in my life.
> 
> And as a result, my 20+ years of being a TiVo customer has now come to an end.
> 
> Thanks!


I am right there with you. current customer service is in the toilet. the one star BBB rating proves it


----------



## Nicholas Alan Wojtysiak (Dec 30, 2020)

Haha executive relations just tried to offer me this "discount" for my failing bolt (harddrive - shocker)

Edge - $249.99
Lifetime Service - $399.99

This company is a damn joke now. Gotta figure what to go to. Not paying $650 for that garbage box. Don't trust fixing the bolt since this last harddrive only lasted 7 months.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Nicholas Alan Wojtysiak said:


> Haha executive relations just tried to offer me this "discount" for my failing bolt (harddrive - shocker)
> 
> Edge - $249.99
> Lifetime Service - $399.99
> ...


You need to check the forum for correct model hard drive to use. Many hard drives are don't last very long in a Tivo.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

If I leave off the top HD shield will that cause any problems, as it will keep the 2.5 inch drive cooler, and may last longer.


----------

